# DA polisher



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

I am looking to buy a da polisher but I don't know what make to get , any ideas ?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

rossored said:


> I am looking to buy a da polisher but I don't know what make to get , any ideas ?


I use the meguiars G220 but I believe the kestrel das6 is pretty good too


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

What pads do you use for finishing ?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

rossored said:


> What pads do you use for finishing ?


I bought a set of menzerna pads along with the menzerna compounds. Polished bliss have some useful info on their site. I'm thinking of giving the Megs microfibre system a try next time.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I have the Megs microfiber system on a das6 and its pretty good I can't complain it did the job and I saw the difference


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

G220 by Meguiars is a decent starter model. Check out the kits on cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

forest said:


> rossored said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking to buy a da polisher but I don't know what make to get , any ideas ?
> ...


I have the Das 6 good bit of kit and cheaper than the 220 best to buy a kit with pads and polish included


----------

